#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  New iPad for iTards

## Butterfly

mactards !!!  :Razz: 

Apple to unveil new product
BBC News - Apple to unveil new product, amid swirl of speculation

God those people are sad  ::chitown:: 




> Apple set to unveil new product
> By Maggie Shiels
> Technology reporter, BBC News, Silicon Valley
> 
> All eyes in the technology world are on Apple as it prepares to unveil its latest creation, amid a swirl of speculation it is a tablet computer. At 1800 GMT on Wednesday the company will hold a news conference in San Francisco to launch the new product.
> Media and tech blogs have been in overdrive, amid rumours the product will be a keyboard-less tablet device.
> 
> For weeks, a flurry of photos and videos purporting to show the new device have been circulating.
> "One never knows what Apple might or might not do on any given Wednesday in January," said Mike Gartenberg, vice-president of strategy and analysis at research firm Interpret.
> ...

----------


## StrontiumDog

Well unless it makes dinner and gives me head, I wont be buying it. 

I'm sure it'll be nice, but I'll stick with my laptops and iPhones. 

Anyway, lets see if it lives up to the hype.

----------


## Beadle

Here it is.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Very funny.

----------


## StrontiumDog

iPad

Not the most original name certainly. And what I expected too....so wont buy it. 

Good live blog here

Live Apple “Come see our latest creation” / tablet event coverage – gdgt live

----------


## Muadib

Apple stock AAPL off 2.35% or $4.64 per share just after the announcement... Talking heads saying that it's a device looking for a market...

----------


## StrontiumDog

Well they didn't like the iPod or iPhone either, but we'll see. It's certainly a nice piece of kit, I just don't have a need for it...which might mean a lot of other folks don't as well.

----------


## Gerbil

"It remains to be seen if it will catch on in the business world where people use computers for actual *work*, rather than just dicking around."  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

iPad.

Sounds like a sanitary towel.  :Smile:

----------


## Muadib

^ Funny, but a female commentator on CNBC's Power Lunch referred to it the same way...

----------


## StrontiumDog

Apple Stock:	 209.40 ( +3.46 )

----------


## Muadib

207.89   +1.95 (0.95%)  1:07pm  EST

It's bouncing around like a ball... People buying and others shorting...

----------


## dirtydog

Apple unveils iPad tablet device 

*Apple has put an end to weeks of speculation by unveiling its tablet device, which it has called the iPad.*

Steve Jobs, Apple's chief executive unveiled the touchscreen device at an event in San Francisco. 

Mr Jobs described the tablet, which will cost between $499 and $829 in the US, as a "third category" between smartphones and laptops. 

The device, which looks like a large iPhone, can be used to watch films, play games and browse the web. 

The firm has also done a deal with publishers including Penguin, Macmillian and Harper Collins to allow e-books to be downloaded directly to the device through a new iBook Store. 

"You can download right onto your iPad," said Mr Jobs. 

He also showed off magazines and newspapers on the device. 

*'Gold rush'*

He told an audience of journalists, analysts and industry peers that the device lets people "hold the whole web in your hands". 


"What this device does is extraordinary. It is the best browsing experience you have ever had," he said. 



                                                                                                                                    ANALYSIS                                     
 
*Rory Cellan-Jones, Technology Correspondent*
                                                                                                 Steve Jobs has fulfilled most of the expectations generated in the months of hype and speculation leading up to this launch.

                                                                                                 The iPad is in effect a giant iPhone which can do just about everything the phone can do but may provide a better way of watching video or playing games.

 The most interesting aspect is the launch of iBooks, the online book store with which Apple hopes to revolutionise publishing world just as iTunes transformed the music industry.

 That could spell trouble for Amazon's Kindle and other e-readers.

 But the big question is whether Steve Jobs is right in thinking there's a yawning gap between smartphones and netbooks which the iPad will fill.

 It's not entirely clear if a huge number of people - apart from dedicated early adopters - are desperate for yet another device.

                                                                                                                                          The device has a 9.7-inch multi-touch display, allowing people to type directly on to the screen, as well as manipulate pictures and move control the action in games with their fingers. 

However, users can also plug in a keyboard. 
Apple claim it has a battery life of 10 hours. 

It comes preloaded with twelve applications - essentially multi-touch versions of existing Mac software such as iPhoto. 

However, owners can also download third party apps - both specially designed for the iPad and those already available for the iPhone. People with both can synchronise their apps between the two devices. 

"We think it's going to be a whole other gold rush for developers," said Scott Forstall, who runs Apple's app division. 

Apple revealed that more than 3bn apps have been downloaded from its App store. 

The New York Times showed off its app for the iPad, which recreates the look and feel of the newspaper but allows it to have new features, such as video. 

"We're pioneering the next version of digital journalism," said Martin Nisenholtz, a senior executive at the newspaper. 

It also includes the firm's iTunes software built in, allowing people to purchase songs and movies straight to the device. 

*'Cheap laptops'*

It is not the first touchscreen tablet computer on the market. Earlier this month, manufactures such as Dell and HP showed off devices at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas. 

Some industry experts have questioned the need for another category of device, alongside laptops, smartphones and netbooks. 

Analyst firm CCSInsight said that it remained "sceptical" of the market. It described the iPad as "a supersize iPod Touch that would get little interest if not from Apple". 
Mr Jobs dismissed netbooks as "just cheap laptops".

                                                                                                                                    iPAD SPECIFICATIONS                                     
 
                                                                                                                     9.7 inch- (25cm-) multi-touch display
   1 GHz Apple processor
   16-64 GB of flash memory
   0.5in- (1.25cm) thick
   Weighs 1.5lbs (0.7kgs) 
   Wi-fi, bluetooth and 3G connectivity
   Speaker, microphone
   Accelerometer, compass



In pictures: Apple's iPad device 
Apple iPad tablet: Your comments 

                                                                                                                                                    "Netbooks aren't better at anything - they're slow and have low quality displays," he told the audience. 

"They're not a third category device, but we have something that we think is." 
The cheapest iPad, which will come with 16GB of flash memory and wi-fi will cost $499. The most expensive version, with 64GB of storage and the ability to connect via a mobile 3G signal, will cost $829. 

Users will also need a monthly subscription for 3G connectivity, but in the US owners will not have to sign a yearly contract. 

CCSInsight said the high cost would put it "beyond most consumers". 

Mr Jobs said that he hoped to have international prices in place in June or July. 

However, all the 3G models are unlocked, meaning they will work with any network. 

The launch puts to rest months of speculation and rumour in the blogosphere. 

Apple - famous for its secrecy - had remained silent in the run up to the launch, unwilling to release any details publicly. 

 BBC News - Apple unveils iPad tablet device

----------


## kingwilly

It doesn't support flash

----------


## CaptainNemo

iToss

----------


## baldrick

HSDPA = epic fail

----------


## nikster

> HSDPA = epic fail


That's a bizarre statement. It has WiFi only or WiFi and 3G depending on configuration and comes contract free - what else should it have? 

It's certainly a device with the potential to revolutionize computing as we know it - at the very least that's the plan, and nothing less. The plan is that Joe Normal surfs the web and does email - does he need a PC for that, with a command line, and layers of arcane software that was written at a time when all computers were text based with green screens? Probably not. 

Whether or not the "taking over the entire world" plan works remains to be seen. I am sceptical. 

But one thing's for sure: This device _wipes the floor_ with the Kindle and similar devices out there. They can pretty much pack their bags and go home now.

They just had to do it of course: It uses new "micro" SIM cards. Great!! Just great! What was wrong with the old SIM cards?! Anyway this ensures that connecting the unicorn tablet will be challenging. Argh!!!

----------


## crazy dog

How long before Microsoft come out with the 'iwin' pad? people have always knocked Apple but have always copied their products, not always very well. When the ipod was launched it was slated for being too expensive and something nobody would buy, same with the iphone.

----------


## baldrick

> That's a bizarre statement.


HSDPA is all well and good if all you are doing is downloading content - but if you wish to video conference at a reasonable fps and resolution , 384 kbits up is not enough.

HSUPA is deployed in many places already which allows 5.76 meg up. why buy a device with an outmoded UTMS radio ?





> How long before Microsoft come out with the 'iwin' pad?


win OS runs on x86 cpus - maybe the new pinetrail cpus will help with minimal power consumption , but at the moment the ARM cpus lead as fast low power cpus ( nvidia , marvell etc ) .

maybe something running android or a mobile linux flavour on a snapdragon processor , pixelQi touchscreen , wifi , HSUPA or 802.16e or LTE , , dual 720/1080p cams ,bluetooth , usb host(s) , and SDxHD storage etc and the ability to get 8-10 hours runtime with radios on.

I read ebooks on my axim x50v which has a 3.7 inch screen , and I think 6 inch would about the maximum size I would want for a portable tablet , any bigger screen I would be looking to a 10" netbook with much better specs.

----------


## crazy dog

> I read ebooks on my axim x50v which has a 3.7 inch screen , and I think 6 inch would about the maximum size I would want for a portable tablet , any bigger screen I would be looking to a 10" netbook with much better specs.


That's good point 10' seems to big. Archos brought out a large screen version of their media player some years back, think it was 9 inches but it did not sell anywhere near as much as the smaller ones that you could just about pocket

----------


## Scandinavian

I'm disappointed in how much of a black border there is around the screen. Looks old.

----------


## Butterfly

another silly gadget by Apple, the mass will love it, it will be a great success  :Smile: 

people are dumb and they are marketing victims, and I think Apple has the muscles with 50 billions in sales !!! damn, I should have bought more of those shares when they were trading at 35 !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

Hopefully people will stop buying the iMac and thus prices will fall.  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Very funny.


yes funny and sad as it sounds so close to reality, and even knowing it's a joke, you still don't realize it's really one until the end when you see the all too real confused look of the actors  :rofl:

----------


## crazy dog

> another silly gadget by Apple, the mass will love it, it will be a great success 
> 
> people are dumb and they are marketing victims, and I think Apple has the muscles with 50 billions in sales !!! damn, I should have bought more of those shares when they were trading at 35 !!!



How many Macs did you buy, was it three or four?

----------


## Butterfly

^ I was young and innocent then, youth mistakes  :Razz:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Can you put it in your pocket..? No. 
Useless then unless you spend your day doing stock inventories.

----------


## Gerbil

It's a normal sized iPhone, being used by CMN.  :bunny3:

----------


## Butterfly

^ LOL  :Razz:

----------


## slackula

> another silly gadget by Apple, the mass will love it, it will be a great success


I thought you liked buying Apple computers with no keyboard?  :Smile:

----------


## Gipsy



----------


## filch

^
Put a cover on that to stop the screen from getting scratched and then I have a....hang on...a notebook!

----------


## DrB0b

Hooray, a big iphone, it's a technology revolution :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Travelmate

Wonder if TD will look great on the iPad.  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> Hooray, a big iphone, it's a technology revolution


More like a big iPod I think.

Seems to have a pretty long list of things it can't do also; no sign of writing, no tegra2, no OLED, no more storage than a  device a fraction its size, no flash support, no  multitasking, no camera, no USB ports, no wi-fi sync, no ability out of the box to protect the screen. Extra $130  for 3G support.

The lack of multitasking and USB ports are pretty surprising to me. I suppose it would be handy for browsing on the couch or watching films, but it's a pretty pricey piece of kit just to do those things.

I reckon a couple of generations down the road they'll have shoe-horned OS X proper onto it and given it a camera and stuff, maybe then.

----------


## Butterfly

who edited the title and moved the thread to the Melvbot heavily modded Tech forum !!!

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Yep, shame its got no usb ports. I'll probably still get one though. :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly



----------


## The Fresh Prince

Ha ha That was pretty quick.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Ha ha That was pretty quick.


Yes it was, he nicked it from my post #147 in the mactard thread.

 :tieme:

----------


## Spin



----------


## Fuzzy Bob



----------


## baldrick

> no tegra2


ARM Cortex 9 with ARM Mali GPU - so same processor as Tegra and ARMs GPU , all in the one SoC




> no flash support


that could be a blessing  :Very Happy:  - fcuk flash on websites , and hopefully we will see a move to the <video> tag with more browser supporting HTML5




> no camera


buy the extra overpriced cam - though I imagine the "2nd gen" version will have at least 1 built in




> no USB ports





> shame its got no usb ports


buy the expensive extra adapter for USB

and like all these ebook readers on the market ( excluding the ShenZhai ones ) , the iPid version is another proprietry DRM laden sh1tfight.

I am not paying for ebooks which I cannot own and do what I want with , leasing books at the prices they charge is for stupid cnuts.

----------


## britmaveric

oversized ipod touch, not impressed.

----------


## Butterfly

the DRM non-sense and the iTunes was the big turn off for me when I was thinking to buy the iPOD

only brainless drones who don't know how awful those apps are will tun a blind eye

----------


## Bower

It really does look like 4 iphones taped together.
Only runs i app at a time and you cannot make calls on it?

Not sure about this one Steve.

----------


## Perota

> another silly gadget by Apple, the mass will love it, it will be a great success 
> 
> people are dumb and they are marketing victims, and I think Apple has the muscles with 50 billions in sales !!! damn, I should have bought more of those shares when they were trading at 35 !!!


Steve 1.0 was making smart computers, Steve 2.0 makes cool gadgets. 

I think he got the message when he was kicked out by the soda guy. WYSIWYG is now WYWIWYG, What You Want IS What You Get. Not his problem if people are dumb.

----------


## Butterfly

Steve 1.0 never had a real job in his life, he is probably the luckiest man on earth

he went from being a college hippie smoking dope all day to a billionaire overnight, just by stitching circuit boards on wood panels. Even Bill Gates was absolutely mad jealous of Steve 1.0, he is an incredible success, typical American dream, rewarding lazyness with a lot of money just because you are smart  :Smile: 

he has been an inspiration for the majority of Silicon Valley entrepreneurs ever since,

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Okay, I have owned an Apple MacBook Pro since 2006 and have been more than satisfied with it, but I am getting a bit pissed off with Apple's smug, over confident, jeans and T-Shirt, wanky style of advertising and the way they keep coming up with shit that nobody needs, like that fucking MacBook Air - a laptop whose special feature was that it was too thin to hold any sort of disc drive.

But, Apple marketed it and made it look trendy and had scouts searching as-yet-unknown artists to find a cool song to promote it (like Levis used to do) and lots of rich dick heads in polo necks, graphic design faggots and Starbucks regulars all went out and got one because, well - they could. 

NOW they are all getting excited about the iPad, which is nothing more than an A4 iPhone and the marketing campaign is wanking itself into a frenzy over the touch screen technology (same as iPhones) and the size of the thing and how you can watch movies on it too - providing you are holding the fucking thing in your hands the whole time.

Another poncy, wanky gimmick that nobody needs more than a laptop - something that looks like it will break easily. Jaysus, I almost forgot - you can read the newspaper online on it AND - even download books and read them on the iPad instead of having to turn paper pages on something smaller that nobody will want to steal.

Rubbish.

----------


## Butterfly

iTard, I like that, didn't think of that one. Thanks Scampy, have a green

good points on the rant though,

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Archos brought out a large screen version of their media player some years back, think it was 9 inches but it did not sell anywhere near as much as the smaller ones that you could just about pocket


Yes, but there are a large number of idiots who will buy anything with the Apple logo on it. That's what Jobs relies upon to buy each noninnovation that Apple comes up with.

----------


## Perota

I heard that the worldwide buzz generated by the press around the iPhone, and that Apple got for free, was worth around $ 400 millions in advertisement money. And the iPad is probably on track to beat this record

Steve Jobs is a marketing genius, no contest here.

----------


## slackula

> and that Apple got for free, was worth around $ 400 millions in advertisement money


They should thank Butterfly for some of that, he seems to post more than anybody else in the Apple threads.  :Razz:

----------


## Wallalai

Nobody is forced to buy an iPad, so if you don't like or don't need it forget it like I do. It's only one product among others in the Apple assortiment. And I think Apple can survive the lack of success the iPad *could* have.

----------


## Butterfly

iPad, a new pad for the gay iTards

----------


## PAG

> the DRM non-sense and the iTunes was the big turn off for me when I was thinking to buy the iPOD
> 
> only brainless drones who don't know how awful those apps are will tun a blind eye


The irony is that iTunes is only a library, and you're free to download your own CD's or other music content into it.   The bolt on option of purchasing music (or applications) through the iTunes store is always there, but not compulsory.   Tell us of another outlet that offers the same kind of service, as well as free software updates to the hardware?   Oh, and can offer kit that can store (in my case) up to 160Gb of music/videos?   Oh, and also forgot, as well as desktops, laptops, iPod's, iPhones, etc etc, you can have the complete library of music et al with you all the time.

----------


## Wallalai

> iPad, a new pad for the gay iTards


You look as stupid as the childrens at the nursery school shouting: My dad has a bigger car than yours. Pathetic.

----------


## Butterfly

^  :rofl:

----------


## English Noodles

^Made me laugh. :rofl:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

:rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## PAG

> Okay, I have owned an Apple MacBook Pro since 2006 and have been more than satisfied with it, but I am getting a bit pissed off with Apple's smug, over confident, jeans and T-Shirt, wanky style of advertising and the way they keep coming up with shit that nobody needs, like that fucking MacBook Air - a laptop whose special feature was that it was too thin to hold any sort of disc drive.
> 
> But, Apple marketed it and made it look trendy and had scouts searching as-yet-unknown artists to find a cool song to promote it (like Levis used to do) and lots of rich dick heads in polo necks, graphic design faggots and Starbucks regulars all went out and got one because, well - they could. 
> 
> NOW they are all getting excited about the iPad, which is nothing more than an A4 iPhone and the marketing campaign is wanking itself into a frenzy over the touch screen technology (same as iPhones) and the size of the thing and how you can watch movies on it too - providing you are holding the fucking thing in your hands the whole time.
> 
> Another poncy, wanky gimmick that nobody needs more than a laptop - something that looks like it will break easily. Jaysus, I almost forgot - you can read the newspaper online on it AND - even download books and read them on the iPad instead of having to turn paper pages on something smaller that nobody will want to steal.
> 
> Rubbish.


Agree, marketing is sometimes OTT.   But, like you, I've had a MacBook Pro (since 2007).   Great piece of kit, and compared (but you can't) with the HP Compaq laptop I had before, words fail me (though probably not Butterfly).   Actually, I also have the MacBook Air, and whilst I share your thoughts about being too thin for a CD or DVD drive, within the environment it was intended (highly portable, wireless connectivity etc) it's good.

Judgement out on the iPad, and would really need to see one working in the flesh.   Though, to be frank, there's obviously a market for such a tool out there, so let's see what the 2Q sales figures are for Apple.

Bottom line, would/did you buy shares in this company?    If you did, you must be really happy, and marketing hype or not, the products work.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

What they gonna come up with next?

----------


## PAG

> What they gonna come up with next?


That's what makes it interesting.   Apple, unlike MS, do everything, and have to stand or fall by their product (can't blame problems on someone else's hardware etc etc).   So, whilst I'm an admitted Mactard, I'm also a happy one.   As I've alluded to in previous posts, I never get grief from trojans, viruses etc etc.   Even my wife (who is definitely not easy to convince) wants a Mac laptop now.   Old story, but very true, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Sure, if you're very computer literate (which I'm not), and can figure/configure your PC to avoid the perennial pit falls, great.   For those of us who just want good security, ease of use, broad and expanding software, then Apple tick all the boxes.   Bottom line, Apple works.    Oh, I read more threads about the downfall of Vista/Windows 7 than any other computer related thread.   Is that an accident, or am I just being pickey?

----------


## melvbot

Personally I wouldnt bother with one but there are a few things that interest me about it. First is the chip theyre using in it which theyve produced themselves and how long before they ditch Intel in favour of it, second would be this iBooks thingy. I used to buy loads of magazines on different subjects but the prices just seemed to go up and up to anywhere around £8, a rip off. If the magazines would produce the same thing but downloadable to my iPhone for a decent price Id probably buy them again.

----------


## Spin

> NOW they are all getting excited about the iPad, which is nothing more than an A4 iPhone and the marketing campaign is wanking itself into a frenzy over the touch screen technology (same as iPhones) and the size of the thing and how you can watch movies on it too - providing you are holding the fucking thing in your hands the whole time.  Another poncy, wanky gimmick that nobody needs more than a laptop - something that looks like it will break easily. Jaysus, I almost forgot - you can read the newspaper online on it AND - even download books and read them on the iPad instead of having to turn paper pages on something smaller that nobody will want to steal.
> 
> Rubbish.


So you'll be pre-ordering yours then any day then?

----------


## lysander

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> HSDPA = epic fail
> 
> 
> But one thing's for sure: This device _wipes the floor_ with the Kindle and similar devices out there.


On the contrary a colour screen is a very poor format for reading books. It might be good for magazines and newspapers but E Ink (as used by Kindle, Sony and other ebook readers)  is much better for reading books.

----------


## PlanK

> What they gonna come up with next?


The iWatch.

Shiny new wristwatch that also plays music and is set to vigourously vibrate causing the wearer's hand to move in a masturbation motion every time someone mentions the word Apple.

It's a labour-saving device.
 :Smile:

----------


## Cenovis

> Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> 
> What they gonna come up with next?
> 
> 
> The iWatch.
> 
> Shiny new wristwatch that also plays music and is set to vigourously vibrate causing the wearer's hand to move in a masturbation motion every time someone mentions the word Apple.
> 
> It's a labour-saving device.


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I also have the MacBook Air


Hook, line & sinker...

----------


## Butterfly

The MacBook Thin Air is probably the pinnacle of the mac poseur, the holy grail, and the only thing that comes close to the iPhone jewelry for men

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I used to buy loads of magazines on different subjects but the prices just seemed to go up and up to anywhere around £8, a rip off. If the magazines would produce the same thing but downloadable to my iPhone for a decent price Id probably buy them again.


Why not just read 'em online?

Online Magazines in Categories from the World at Large

Magatopia.com - Free Online Magazines - Just Click and Read

----------


## melvbot

I'm talking about a full copy of the magazine in something like PDF and stuff that's not from some backwards country like India or the US

----------


## Butterfly

forget the iWatch,

Apple next Product: the iCrap

a device to masturbate in public without the crowd knowing about it, ignoring the miserable world around you, thanks to your wonderful iCrap

very convenient at your local StarBucks coffeeshop where the hotties like to hang, you could wank over them without even acknowledging they were there

----------


## Fuzzy Bob



----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm talking about a full copy of the magazine in something like PDF and stuff that's not from some backwards country like India or the US


Yeah right, you're just after Razzle and the Fiesta Reader's Wives special, aren't you?

Try Zinio Digital Magazines & Books

 :sexy:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Originally Posted by nikster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by baldrick
> ...


I'd rather stick to traditional books same as i'd rather eat food than take a pill substitute - I would imagine books are better for the eyes and use less battery power also.

----------


## melvbot

[QUOTE=harrybarracuda;1309855]


> Yeah right, you're just after Razzle and the Fiesta Reader's Wives special, aren't you?
> 
> Try Zinio Digital Magazines & Books


Still plenty of bargains in that section, bet you can get Razzle for a couple of quid. I'll check next time if anyone wants them posting out

----------


## lysander

> Originally Posted by lysander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nikster
> ...


I use both. E ink is the same as looking at a book. It only uses power when you 'turn a page'. The batteries on my Sony last for about 7000 page turns. The only problem is that it's not waterproof so no good for reading in the bath.

----------


## DrAndy

> It's certainly a device with the potential to revolutionize computing as we know it





> I am sceptical.


me too

there is nothing revolutionary about it; it seems to be merely similar to other products already available but with extra fast hype

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> there is nothing revolutionary about it; it seems to be merely similar to other products already available but with extra fast hype


Apple should use something like that for their tag-line. It just about sums up all their products.

----------


## StrontiumDog

I know you're not a fan so you're biased....and I am, so I'm biased....

But....

The iPhone really is a nice but of kit. I'm a total tech nerd and always try as many products as possible. The iPhone really is the dogs.

----------


## Wallalai

*Hitler responds to the iPad*

----------


## PAG

> The MacBook Thin Air is probably the pinnacle of the mac poseur, the holy grail, and the only thing that comes close to the iPhone jewelry for men


No, not really.   I got mine when I was doing extensive travelling, of necessity carrying a Microshite driven company provided  laptop, but needing my personal hardware at the same time.   Especially as going in and out of Africa, with hand luggage being essential, the MacBook air ticked all the boxes, even though the peripherals (superdrive, USB interface) added to the volume, but most of these could be carried in pockets when going through airport security etc.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> No, not really.


Yes, really.

----------


## Butterfly

> No, not really. I got mine when I was doing extensive travelling, of necessity carrying a Microshite driven company provided laptop, but needing my personal hardware at the same time.


POSEUR !!! I bet you couldn't find either a StarBuck coffee shop to rest your gay laptop

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> No, not really. I got mine when I was doing extensive travelling, of necessity carrying a Microshite driven company provided laptop, but needing my personal hardware at the same time.
> 
> 
> POSEUR !!! I bet you couldn't find either a StarBuck coffee shop to rest your gay laptop


Nope, you didn't read my post re travelling in Africa.   Don't know if you've been to any of the less developed countries there, and the nightmare of customs and particularly hand luggage control, you'll appreciate you need to travel light.   That's why I bought it, and it was fit for purpose.   Not really used it since last time there, as the 17" MacBook Pro is my daily machine at home.

----------


## Wallalai

When I heard about the iPad/Slate/Tablet or anything else it could be called I imagined something like this: Axiotron : Modbook

Looks interesting and running a genuine OSX Leopard or SL. Not that expensive too.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> iPad.
> 
> Sounds like a sanitary towel.


Only if they make a larger version -- the Max iPad!

I see that the usual 'experts' are out, predicting the iPad's failure and demise (before it's even available) - 'usual' meaning that you guys are the same folks who predicted the failure of the iPod and the iPhone as well.  How'd turn out for you?

I think it's better starting a separate thread that's not started by wannabe Frenchie.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> 
> Yes, really.


Coming from the usual troll poseur, your statement means nothing.




> Yes, but there are a large number of idiots who will buy anything with the Apple logo on it. That's what Jobs relies upon to buy each noninnovation that Apple comes up with.


Followed by the windiots who buy every copycat product, pretending they don't envy Mac products.

Dude, nothing wrong in either not understanding the technology, the concept, or simply not being able to afford one. I'm sure you enjoy your convoluted Windows world just as much -- what I find amusing is how folks like you feel compelled to post denigrating comments on Apple themes threads - I mean, seriously, how low must your self-esteem be?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> The lack of multitasking and USB ports are pretty surprising to me.


Statements bemoaning the lack of multi-tasking are always surprising to me -- iPhone and iPad deviced *DO* support multitasking -- you can play your iPod music while doing other things; you can receive SMS while doing other things, and of course, receive, maintain and place phone calls while doing other things.

The devices do multi-tasking with Apple apps just fine -- third party apps are limited to single tasks. In 90% of those cases, that's a good thing.

Look at the Android platform - which needed a third party multi-tasking tool in order to allow people to regain functionality over their devices.





> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> another silly gadget by Apple, the mass will love it, it will be a great success 
> 
> people are dumb and they are marketing victims, and I think Apple has the muscles with 50 billions in sales !!! damn, I should have bought more of those shares when they were trading at 35 !!! 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Macs did you buy, was it three or four?


Wasn't it closer to 12?

The most recent ones over the past year, as he's claiming 'indiscretions of his youth'.





> I'm disappointed in how much of a black border there is around the screen. Looks old.


 (sigh!)

You *do* know that you have to hold it somehow, right?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by nikster
> 
> That's a bizarre statement.
> 
> 
> HSDPA is all well and good if all you are doing is downloading content - but if you wish to video conference at a reasonable fps and resolution , 384 kbits up is not enough.


Didn't know the iPad had a camera and is ready for video conferencing. Since you know so much, what app do you use for video conferencing?




> HSUPA is deployed in many places already which allows 5.76 meg up.


Really? Where?




> why buy a device with an outmoded UTMS radio ?


Seems to me that it's well-suited for the task the iPad is intended for.




> It doesn't support flash


That's a good thing, Grand'pa.

Despite Adobe's claims, the number of sites using Flash to present video will drop dramatically this year -- Adobe claims 70% of video is presented via Flash. They would be lucky to be holding on to 20% by year's end.

The world is moving to HTML5 - deal with it. It's a good thing.

The average consumer doesn't care (or even know) that Flash is needed for watching videos. They just want to watch videos.  HTML5 does a much better job at presenting and playing videos.

----------


## Butterfly

> Despite Adobe's claims, the number of sites using Flash to present video will drop dramatically this year -- Adobe claims 70% of video is presented via Flash. They would be lucky to be holding on to 20% by year's end.


ahahah, that's rich. Since 90% of porn site are using flash to play videos, it's not going to happen. And yeah I speak from experience  :Razz: 

that said, I agree here that Flash is a fucking evil thing that should be banned on all computers, at least the iPad got something right. Unfortunately, it's not going to change the game.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ahahah, that's rich. Since 90% of porn site are using flash to play videos, it's not going to happen. And yeah I speak from experience


Apparently, not - seeing as how the major porn sites all provide an iPhone portal for their users that presents and streams video in H.264 formatted video.

I haven't checked the gay porn sites, so maybe that's what you are talking about.




> that said, I agree here that Flash is a fucking evil thing that should be banned on all computers, at least the iPad got something right. Unfortunately, it's not going to change the game.


It's quite obvious that you enjoy demonstrating how out of touch and clueless you are.

----------


## Butterfly

> It's quite obvious that you enjoy demonstrating how out of touch and clueless you are.


Sorry, I don't work for Apple

----------


## Butterfly

> Apparently, not - seeing as how the major porn sites all provide an iPhone portal for their users that presents and streams video in H.264 formatted video.


I have yet to see anyone or a majority surf porn on an iPod or iPhone, silly Quack Quack, so your argument is irrelevant, once more

----------


## PlanK

> Followed by the windiots who buy every copycat product


Which copycat products are these?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> Followed by the windiots who buy every copycat product
> 
> 
> Which copycat products are these?


Take your pick...

- Zune
- Look-alike MP3 players from Chinese knock off manufacturers.
- any PC or laptop aping Apple design elements
- Windows Vista & Windows 7

----------


## PlanK

- I don't know what a Zune is
- There were MP3 players around for a long time before iPods
- Apple design elements == making everything white
- Probably, I've never used them

 :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I see Job's bitch is back.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I see Job's bitch is back.



I see the asshat is still here...

----------


## DaffyDuck

> - *I don't know what a Zune is*
> - There were MP3 players around for a long time before iPods
> - Apple design elements == making everything white
> - Probably, I've never used them


Pointless to go beyond the first line, ain't it?




> - Apple design elements == making everything white


I guess you're either too old and have your memory fail, or too young to think back beyond 5 years (or too drunk for either).

The 'white' look was only a recent, short-lived look. Before that, there was:

- Bondy blue, transparent plastic.
- 5 different transparent plastics.
- brushed metal
- the ubiquitous white.

But that's just the design aesthetics -- if you include tech design elements, we'd need to add:

- actually doing something with USB.
- getting rid of the floppy.
- all-in-one designs integrated into the display.

There's plenty of things that Apple released, and suddenly all the naysaying nerds wanted the same thing, just not from Apple.

----------


## Wallalai

Is it worth the effort DaffyDuck ? 

Let the Apple bashers play with their preferred toys. Who care ?

Apple like to innovate and take risks. MS is only living on their operating system bond with every new computer you buy and their Office suite. Innovation = nothing.

----------


## PlanK

> Pointless to go beyond the first line, ain't it?


Was it Apple's ground-breaking product?  Did it move the world?  Never heard of it, that's how good it is.
 :Wink: 




> The 'white' look was only a recent, short-lived look. Before that, there was:  - Bondy blue, transparent plastic. - 5 different transparent plastics. - brushed metal - the ubiquitous white.


Variations on a theme.  I can buy all sorts of pretty cases & lights if I was so concerned about the looks of my hardware, but I'm not a poseur.





> - actually doing something with USB. - getting rid of the floppy. - all-in-one designs integrated into the display.


They don't have exclusive rights on the rise of USB, if they did we wouldn't have it on PCs   :Wink:   Floppys were always gonna go out of style, next you'll be telling me Apple was responsible for the transition from VHS to  CD.  And I love those all in one integrated designs, when one part fails you have to replace the whole thing like a good little iTard.  When the battery fails in your iPod, just shell out loads of dosh for a new iPod.  Insane.
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

Innovation, the real innovation is happening under the hood, not on some pretty computer case, or changing colors like it was a fashion accessory.

let's review mac innovation:

- CPU ? went from Moto CISC to RISC only to end up in failures and give up to Intel
- Moto RISC slower than Intel CISC for the entire line of macs for the last 25 years
- OSX ? oh yeah, refurbishing a Unix distribution, another innovation  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
- one button mouse ? oh yeah, so successful they had to go to the two button mouse eventually

Actually, for the last 10 years, the only innovation under the hood for Macs were to adapt to PC technologies, namely switching from SCSI to IDE, switching to Intel, switching to PC tech Video Cards (abandoning the Apple Dislpay cards and the silly VRAM non-sense we had to suffer for years) etc...

Let's be honest macs are fashion accessories, period. That's the only reason I bought mine, and if you read Larv thread carefully, the major reason behind his purchase of a mac. The only innovation coming from apple is marketing, and yes in that department they are pretty good. Without marketing, they have absolutely nothing, just an inferior product that would probably carry a Chinese name by now.

There is no innovation at apple, they just borrow from everybody else and repackage everything to make it pretty.

----------


## Butterfly

now hear Quack Quack squeals  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> There is no innovation at apple,


Don't you know that the iPod was the first MP3 player, the iBook the first laptop and the iPad the first tablet reader?

----------


## barbaro

I'll read the posts later. 

Does anybody here, have one?

----------


## slackula

> Does anybody here, have one?


Nobody has one yet MM, they aren't on sale until end of March. It's in your video about 21 seconds in  :Wink:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Milkman
> 
> Does anybody here, have one?
> 
> 
> Nobody has one yet MM, they aren't on sale until end of March. It's in your video about 21 seconds in


It's the usual situation of people posting links and videos and too lazy to actually watch them, or remember data...

----------


## StrontiumDog

> Innovation, the real innovation is happening under the hood, not on some pretty computer case, or changing colors like it was a fashion accessory.
> 
> let's review mac innovation:
> 
> - CPU ? went from Moto CISC to RISC only to end up in failures and give up to Intel
> - Moto RISC slower than Intel CISC for the entire line of macs for the last 25 years
> - OSX ? oh yeah, refurbishing a Unix distribution, another innovation 
> - one button mouse ? oh yeah, so successful they had to go to the two button mouse eventually
> 
> ...


Yes, all those patents they own, especially on touch screen technology...

You're right, no innovation at all.  :mid: 

Oh yeah, I would mention that Microshit have been copying Apple's OS's for a long time now....but why bother.  ::chitown::

----------


## DaffyDuck

Ssssshhh ... don't confuse him with facts. He hates those.

----------


## Butterfly

> Oh yeah, I would mention that Microshit have been copying Apple's OS's for a long time now....but why bother.


XEROX labs ? rings a bell ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> Yes, all those patents they own, especially on touch screen technology...


oh yeah owning patents is very innovative  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## StrontiumDog

Yes it is....because to own one you (usually) have to invent something new....Apple own a lot. 

Invention is innovation, it is something new and original. 

You seem to have lost this point, in a rather massive fashion. Care to concede?

----------


## DaffyDuck

You'll just get platitudes back from Butters, or silence -- usually silence, when he realizes you are right, and wants to brush the topic under the table.

----------


## mrsquirrel

*Consumers 'unconvinced' by Apple iPad, study shows*

* The number of people who are not interested in buying an Apple iPad has    increased after the tablet's unveiling, according to shopping website    Retrevo  * 



 				 					 	 		 					By Claudine Beaumont, Technology Editor
				 				 		Published: 1:46PM GMT 08 Feb 2010
 	 	 Comments 65 			 				| 	Comment on this article








Link to this video 

  Just over a quarter of those questioned ahead of the *Apple*    event last month said they had heard that Apple might launch a tablet-style    computer, but were not interested in buying one. That figure increased from    26 per cent to 52 per cent in the days following the unveiling last month.  
  The survey of 1,000 shoppers also highlighted some confusion among consumers    about the purpose of the iPad. When asked before the launch whether, from    what they'd heard about the Apple iPad, they felt they needed to buy one, 49    per cent said no, while 30 per cent said they would need to find out more    about the device before making a decision. But after the announcement in    January at the Yerba Buena Centre in San Francisco, 61 per cent of those    surveyed now said that they did not feel they needed to buy an iPad, with 15    per cent still saying they needed more information before making a decision.  

*Related Articles*

 * Apple iPad 'to get camera'*  * Apple threatened by Chinese company over iPad*  * Google Chrome OS tablet concept revealed*  * Save your iPad criticism*  * iPad: Why I’m waiting before casting judgment* *Apple WWDC: Five things fans are hoping to see from Apple* 
   And the number of people saying they would definitely buy an Apple iPad    increased by just two per cent, from three per cent before the announcement    to five per cent after the tablet computer had been unveiled. The number of    shoppers who were undecided remained almost the same before and after the    announcement, up from 18 per cent who said they might buy one, to 19 per    cent.  
  The Retrevo survey also revealed an apparent reluctance among many shoppers to    pay more for an Apple iPad that had built-in 3G. This would make it possible    to surf the internet on the device while out and about, using the 3G phone    network, as well as Wi-Fi hot spots. More than half, 59 per cent, said they    wouldn't pay extra for a 3G model, while 12 per cent said they would.  
  Analysts at Needham & Co. expect Apple to sell around two million iPads this    year, and around six million in 2011. The device, which resembles a large    iPod touch, received mixed reviews when it was unveiled last month, with    many critics disappointed at its lack of portability and it inability to    multi-task. The entry-level model is expected to cost around £500 when it    goes on sale in the UK this spring.  
   "Whether this device becomes a big hit is anyone’s guess, but based on    this study it sure looks doubtful," concluded the Retrevo survey.

----------


## Butterfly

> Yes it is....because to own one you (usually) have to invent something new....Apple own a lot.


IBM is the biggest patent holders, followed by MS. Apple owns a lot means what exactly in that context ? absolutely nothing. Patent is legal protection, not an award for invention.




> Invention is innovation, it is something new and original.


Something new and original is hardly an invention if it does fuck all or doesn't serve a purpose. Fashion designers do it all the time, and yet don't invent anything, or put a patent on their clothes for each season collection. I guess they could if they followed apple logic.




> You seem to have lost this point, in a rather massive fashion. Care to concede?


The point is that apple hasn't invented anything in a very very long time, all they do is repackage and do hype marketing and they are very good at it. The only innovation is what color the next iMac will be or what pretty case it should have. In a mature industry having a harder time to draw the attention of the public, apple is doing a fantastic job to "lure" the suckers into their web of deception.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> "Whether this device becomes a big hit is anyones guess, but based on this study it sure looks doubtful," concluded the Retrevo survey.


I'd find any number of surveys from a while back that also concluded:

- that the iPod will be a failure is it does too little, costs too much, does not provide features the consumers 'want', and enter a saturated market.

- that the MacBook Air is overpriced, offers too little, etc...

- that the iPhone will fail because of lack of Flash, lack of copy'n'paste, lack of replaceable battery, lack of [etc...]

True to form, we have the same 'experts' coming out of the woodwork on here, proclaiming the same failure of the iPad, based on nebulous criteria that the actual target market doesn't care about.

----------

